# Charplaner -> Features



## Valkum (19. März 2008)

Hallo Community,
habe diesen Thread zu ehren des Charplaners aufgemacht.

Hier könnt ihr eure Wünsche Posten, und hoffen das Benny und Crowley sie einbauen.

!! Bitte NUR Wünsche/Verbesserungen und/oder Bugs posten, keine Meinungen oder Bewertungen. !!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Mods/Admins: Löscht bitte die Posts die nicht den Regeln entsprechen.
Ihr dürft natürlich bemängeln usw.


----------



## Valkum (19. März 2008)

So ich fange dann mal an.


Wünsche:
Exportdatei für den Modelviewer

Fehler:
Im Quelltext steht noch der Text von Merciless. Bei dem Deaktiviertem Javascript
bei den Blasc Chars steht noch der Link zu Merciless


----------



## Bl4ze (19. März 2008)

Dann nutz ich den Thread doch auch gleich mal:
Ich hätte gern einen Item-Filter der auf 
1. Raidprogress 
2. T-Sets / Herozeugs beruht

zu 1:
ich fände es sehr nützlich wenn man ein paar Haken setzten könnte in welchem Instanzbereich man überhaupt Items bekommen kann - oder evtl. sogar beschränkt auf den Loottabble eines Bosses.

zu 2:
zwei kurze klicks um meinen Char mit den und den T-Set Teilen ausstatten zu können.


----------



## Valkum (19. März 2008)

Was mir noch einfällt:

Erweiterte suche mit Droport (Arena, Raids, usw. )


----------



## Celvin (20. März 2008)

Seitdem ich im Forum gelesen habe das Buffed.de einen Charplaner entwickelt war ich wirklich gespannt und freute mich auf einen gut funktionierenden und selbst codierten Char-Planer.
Jetzt wo ich das Ergebnis sehe bin ich etwas enttäuscht, dass es 
A) nur eine Weiterentwicklung vom Merciless-Charplaner ist/wird im schlechten Design und dass 
 der Charplaner im einem sehr schlechten Zustand bereitgestellt wurde, sodass er für manche Klassen gar nicht gebrauchsfähig ist.

Was definitiv fehlt ist und wirklich gravierende Mängel für einen aktuellen CharPlaner sind mMn:
Angabe/Berechnung grundlegender Werte: Trefferchance, Kritische Trefferchance, .. etc(dazu gibt es bereits diverse Threads) und Einbindung in den Bericht
Korrekte Berechnungen/Werte/Talente der Klassen und Rassen.
Das wären für mich *GRUNDVORRAUSSETZUNGEN* gewesen um einen Charplaner online zu veröffentlichen. Da bin ich wirklich etwas entäuscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommen wir zu den ausbaufähigen Features und Neuerungen:
Char-Import übers Arsenal(tolle Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) leider bisschen schade, dass hier manche User ihren Char nicht importieren können, aufgrund von Umlauten oder Sonderzeichen im Namen(gefixt?)
Klassenspezifische Anzeige:
Mich interessiert herzlich wenig welche Spelldmg-Werte mein Jäger hat. 
Dennoch ist dieser Abschnitt doppelt so groß wie Nah- und Distanzkampfattribute (mal davon abgesehen dass Distanzkraft überhaupt nicht angezeigt wird!!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man was am Design ändern? Das find ich wirklich grottig und nicht zeitgemäß und passt irgendwie optisch nicht in die Buffed.de Seite
Wünschenswerte Features für die Zukunft:
Weitere Itemfilter: Instanz, Heroics, Raidinstanzen, PvP, Rufbelohnungen, T-Sets, Craftbar etc.
Modelviewerfeatures
Direkte Vergleichsauswertung für verschiedene Ausrüstungen (Slot1-Slot2)
Buffs einfügen(SdK, Ausdauer/Buff-Food etc)
Ich hoffe hier wird schnell nachgebessert und gefixt was das Zeug hält.

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es bald besser wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Greetz Celvin


----------



## Valkum (20. März 2008)

Hab da noch einen Wunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafische Buttons oben beim Neuer Char usw. Oder generell den style von grün auf silber schrauben.


----------



## Exoduz66 (20. März 2008)

Es gibt keine Anzeige von Spellhaste, dies bitte noch einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohstrider (20. März 2008)

Es Wäre extrem cool wenn man die Sachen die man beim Charakterplaner anlegt) auch anprobieren könnte (so wie im Spiel) dann sieht man gleich wie man aussieht...wäre ein extreme geiles Charakterplaner Feature (dann wäre es perfekt)


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Mir würd auch noch gefallen wenn man jeweils 2 Styles einbaut. Rot für Horde und blau/weis für Allianz


----------



## BLUEYE (25. März 2008)

Valkum schrieb:


> So ich fange dann mal an.
> Wünsche:
> Exportdatei für den Modelviewer



/push


----------



## Danavas (22. April 2008)

schön wäre auch noch, würden die grade bei offkriegern nicht uninteressanten werte an ignorierter rüstung irgendwo addiert werden, das man einen kleinen überblick bekommt (kann man natürlich selbst zusammenrechnen, aber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ansonsten: super arbeit!


----------



## Joe Cool (29. April 2008)

Sehr gute Ideen bisher!

Dereinzige Grund warum ich immer noch mal ins org. Arsenal schaue ist die Funktion um bessere Gegenstände für die Slots zu finden und das recht einfach wie ich meine.
Aber auch das ist verbesserungsfähig z. B. fehlt mir im Arsenal oft eine genauere Quellenangabe woher das Item stammt oder was ich für Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss (Stichwort Arena) um es zu bekommen.
Das wäre hier der geniale Ansatz das ein für allemal umfassend abzudecken, da die Buffed-Datenbank fast allumfassend ist und die Infos im Prinzip schon da sind.

Gruß und Dank für die bisher geleistete Arbeit

JOD


----------



## Necrophylo (29. April 2008)

Ich habe noch so einen kleinen Vorschlag

Und zwar das die Möglichkeit von Progs mit in die Stats einfliessen zu lassen.
Da manche Items grade deswegen gefarmt werden.


----------



## kaibi (30. April 2008)

moin leude! ganz kurz und knapp. wär nice wenn man gegenstände nach einem instanz-drop-suchkriterium finden könnte.

ich würd halt gern sagen: suche nach zul aman drops, und die werden mir dann aufgelistet
                             oder  suche nach belohnungen für abzeichen der gerechtigkeit ...
                             oder  suche nach schneiderbaren/schmiedbaren/... items

ok das warn jetzt doch dann 3 wünsche, aber egal. sind ja ähnlich

ps: @ gohstrider: also bitte. die haben da glaub ich noch viel genug zu programmieren. wär ne schande wenn die zeit für so   unerhebliches, wie klamottenstyle, draufgeht. das muss wirklich nich sein. da is die zeit nun wirklich zu schade für.


----------



## Tirkari (19. Mai 2008)

Exoduz66 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Anzeige von Spellhaste, dies bitte noch einführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist mittlerweile ja drin, sowohl im Charanzeigefenster ingame als auch in dem hier, was ich mir aber als Ergänzung dazu wünschen würde, wäre eine Anzeige, wie lange dann durch Zaubertempowertung beschleunigte Casts dauern. Klar kann ich mir das über die % selber ausrechnen, aber ne kleine Tabelle für die üblichen Zauberdauern (oder idealerweise für die Zauberdauern von den Zaubern des Chars) und wie sie sich durch die Tempowertung verändern, wäre schick, weil es die Planung vereinfachen würde.


Ansonsten fehlt mir auch noch das, was hier schon von einigen angesprochen wurde:
Sortierung der Items nach Droport bzw PvP, Heromarken, T-Set, damit man gezielt sich die Items aus Bereichen, die für einen erreichbar sind, anschauen kann.


----------



## Cyral (20. Mai 2008)

Und die Einbindung aller Itemtypen - mir ist aufgefallen, dass z.B. die Nebenhanditems (z.B. Kugel des Seelenfressers etc.) noch nicht vollständig in der Itemliste auftauchen


----------



## axel4002 (22. Mai 2008)

eine sache vermisse ich :
bin Hexenmeister und vermisse zum beispiel:
wenn ich im dämonen skillbaum verbesserte dämonenrüstung skille ,sehe ich nirgens wieviel mir das bringt da ich die rüstung ja im planer nicht anlegen kann ,oder wenn ich dort seelenverbindung skille...vieviel schaden macht das dann aus ...beim jeweiligen dämonen den ich beschworen habe!! 15% mehr schaden beim opfern des skubbus...ok aber das  ausrechnen von hand...naja solche werte müßte man dort auch abrufen können...so das ich vergleichen kann ..z.b ist 40 dämonologie  und 21 zerstörung besser für mich als umgekehr???
hingegen das mit den verzauberungen und  sokeln ist gut gemacht ^^


----------



## Taggy (27. Mai 2008)

Die Berechnung Agi->Dodge scheint beim Schurken immer auf Stufe 70 bezogen sein, auch wenn man sich nen 29er Char erstellt. Die Werte sind weit niedriger als sie sein sollten.


----------



## Stria (5. Juni 2008)

Mein kleiner Wunsch an den CharPlaner wurde eigentlich bereits bei der Gegenstandsliste implementiert.
Es geht darum, dass ich gern Items angezeigt haben würde, die bestimmte Eigenschaften NICHT enthalten.

Bei der Itemliste hab ich das immer folgendermassen zurechtgelegt:
*Gegenstandsliste*

Mit der gleichen Idee bin ich dann an den CharPlaner heran gegangen und siehe da:
*CharPlaner*

------
Nun denken sich vielleicht einige, warum man das brauchen könnte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Bsp: Deff Krieger*
Tatsache: Braucht Ausdauer (und evt. Verteidigung)
Problem: Jedes Paladin Item hat auch Ausdauer drauf
Lösung: Ich filter jegliches Item heraus das Heal und Int. besitzt
Ergebnis: Deff und Off Tank Items  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe noch diverse andere Beispiele an der Hand mit Schurken, Druiden und Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------

